# Breyers Lactose-Free Ice Cream?



## wrightsville28 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi everyone!!I'm new to this forum & have recently been diagnosed with IBS & Inflammatory Bowel Disease. I have cut out most dairy (with the exception of greek-yogurt), & saw Breyers Lactose-Free ice-cream in the super-market yesterday. It seems that it has the same ingredients as their regular ice-cream, but they have included the Lactase enzyme. Would adding this really work well enough to allow people who are extremely sensitive to dairy to eat this ice-cream without severe symptoms?? Thanks so much for any info & advice!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It should get rid of the lactose, but that is not the one and only thing in ice cream that may cause issues. Can you tolerate the fat in the ice cream, if you are fat sensitive and it is full fat ice cream you may not be able to eat very much. Are you allergic to the milk proteins. Lactase doen't fix protein or fat issues. Also if you have issues with sugars or other things the add to flavor or thicken it (some brands have gums that can increase gas in some people) the lactase won't fix that.Can you drink lactose free milk? I might try a bit of that which is just milk and lactase before venturing into the ice cream with all the other things that can be in it.


----------



## wrightsville28 (Mar 29, 2012)

Kathleen M. said:


> It should get rid of the lactose, but that is not the one and only thing in ice cream that may cause issues. Can you tolerate the fat in the ice cream, if you are fat sensitive and it is full fat ice cream you may not be able to eat very much. Are you allergic to the milk proteins. Lactase doen't fix protein or fat issues. Also if you have issues with sugars or other things the add to flavor or thicken it (some brands have gums that can increase gas in some people) the lactase won't fix that.Can you drink lactose free milk? I might try a bit of that which is just milk and lactase before venturing into the ice cream with all the other things that can be in it.


thanks so much for the info!! i hadn't thought much about the fat & sugar issue. i am much more sensitive to sugar than fat, it seems. i will definitely look further into the other ingredients before trying it out. thanks again


----------

